
Ultrafast wi-fi on horizon – scientists send data at 100x current speeds - SoMisanthrope
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/08/10/ultrafast-wi-fi-horizon-scientists-send-data-100-times-current/
======
VT_Drew
>high-frequency radiation

Am I the only one concerned with this? I mean it's great that they were able
to do this, but I would like some comprehensive studies by various
institutions and universities to come to a consensus that this wouldn't have
any long-term health side effects.

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/416066/how-terahertz-
wave...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/416066/how-terahertz-waves-tear-
apart-dna/)

